# Profitec Pro 700 + Eureka Olympus 75E



## wwweeewwweee (Jul 13, 2016)

The Profitec Pro 700 is feed from a Brita Purity 150 filter. Just purchased an IMS PTFE coated shower screen, IMS 16-18g basket and an IMS 58.4mm tamper. The PTFE on the shower screen is extremely smooth and no coffee sticks to it. I can highly recommend it. The tamper is made of aluminum and has a special surface treatment. Its very light at 172g. The grinder is upgraded with the Mythos burr set. The machine is on a WEMO so I can turn it on when heading home


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

wwweeewwweee said:


> The tamper is made of aluminum and has a special surface treatment. Its very light at 172g.


I predict this is going to be your problem, Tampers nowadays need to be made of collapsed matter or at the very least depleted uranium to contain sufficient weight and heft for the true coffee afficionado....otherwise, yes it all looks very nice.


----------



## wwweeewwweee (Jul 13, 2016)

I wondered why the coffee suddently tasted like that


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Dark matter tamper for dark roast, nutate at light speed for light roast. Every coffee that escapes the event horizon will be good! Smart looking setup that's for sure! I had a 65E which has to be the grinder that was the easiest to live with by a country mile. The grind adjustment knob was such an elegant solution compared to the lever on my Ceado. The PF light was handier than I thought and with the 75e's bigger burrs you've got a perfect halfway house.


----------

